# Amplificador Scott LK-72



## Rorschach (Mar 25, 2021)

Este modelo que data de la década del 60, se presentaba también en kits para armar.
Es estéreo, 40 watts r.m.s. por canal, lleva un total de 11 válvulas, 1 5AR4/ GZ34 (rectificadora onda completa), 4  7591 (pentodo de potencia), 2 6GH8 (triodo/pentodo), algunas versiones venían con 7199 (triodo/pentodo Hi-Fi), 4 12AX7/ECC83 (doble triodo).






​*Ver adjunto circuito completo !!!!*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach
​


----------

